# Orinoco or "Snakeskin"?



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

My friend has some "Snakeskin" Piranhas that he got up here in NJ.. But when I looked in my Piranha book, the closest thing I could find that resembles them was the 'Orinoco' Piranha. Are these the same? If not, how are they different?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No. Did you get them from Shark Aquarium. If so these are 'reticulated' (body spots) Pygocentrus nattereri. They are rumored to come from Upper Peru/Amazon. They are called snakeskin because these reticulated spots make their skin look scaley. They are red bellies yet many hobbyists insist they act more aggressive and hold a redder color than other varieties of the same species.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Orinoco Piranha = P. cariba (most noticable feature: dark humeral spot, behind the gill plate)
Snakeskin Piranha = P. nattereri (ye good ol' redbellied piranha)

These species are not found together in the wild.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Sep 23 2003, 06:09 PM
> No. Did you get them from Shark Aquarium. If so these are 'reticulated' (body spots) Pygocentrus nattereri. They are _rumored _*Rumored?????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was not sure if there was concrete PROOF they were found in this region.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Sep 23 2003, 07:45 PM
> I was not sure if there was concrete PROOF they were found in this region.


 I cover it quite extensively in P. nattereri web site (W.L.Fink 1993, Revision of the genus _Pygocentrus_). The ones that say they are not convinced have not thoroughly read that revision.


----------

